# Interior Light Mod



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

After the first trip with the trailer, I found that the interior lights were too bright in the evening. I wanted light, but found that the ones I left on were uncomfortably bright. In my last trailer (a 1991 Award 723) all the interior lights had a three position switch (first bulb, both bulbs and off). In fact in that situation I had reduced wattage bulbs in some units in the first position so that I could get the lighting down even further, yet have bright lights when I wanted with both lamps on.

I checked with the fixture manufacturer for the Outback and unfortunately they do not have any units with a 3 position switch, soooooooo onto Plan B.

I wired a toggle switch into the wire to one of the two bulbs so that I can turn that bulb off once the fixture is turned on by the main fixture switch.

I have attached a link to my flicker pics. Hope it works.

Flicker - Outback Pics


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats pretty cool, I see a trip to Radio Shack in my future.







Thanks for sharing.

Brad


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Noticed the slide support in the pics. For whatever it's worth, when that was discussed before a while back most seemed to feel it wasn't a good idea because if you happen to have a flat tire or the tires sink into the sand it could cause some nasty forces on the slide mechanism.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

I did the same mod in the exact same way and it works great. I also placed a low wattage bulb on one side and a higher wattage bulb on the other side so that I can increase the amount of light when needed.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

BoaterDan said:


> Noticed the slide support in the pics. For whatever it's worth, when that was discussed before a while back most seemed to feel it wasn't a good idea because if you happen to have a flat tire or the tires sink into the sand it could cause some nasty forces on the slide mechanism.


The slide support is for the slide when it is retracted inside the treailer. Just a bit more support as a preventative measure. I will have to get a picture of it inplace, but the trailer is over at the storage yeard just now.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

marker said:


> The slide support is for the slide when it is retracted inside the treailer. Just a bit more support as a preventative measure. I will have to get a picture of it inplace, but the trailer is over at the storage yeard just now.


Ahhhh.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

marker said:


> After the first trip with the trailer, I found that the interior lights were too bright in the evening. I wanted light, but found that the ones I left on were uncomfortably bright. In my last trailer (a 1991 Award 723) all the interior lights had a three position switch (first bulb, both bulbs and off). In fact in that situation I had reduced wattage bulbs in some units in the first position so that I could get the lighting down even further, yet have bright lights when I wanted with both lamps on.
> 
> I checked with the fixture manufacturer for the Outback and unfortunately they do not have any units with a 3 position switch, soooooooo onto Plan B.
> 
> ...


That mod looks great. Our current SOB has the old lights and I love the flexibility they give. The newer lights have more readily available bulbs though...


----------

